# Ideal Hunitng/Camping/Reading light?



## nksmfamjp (Dec 22, 2008)

I am looking for a new headlamp for hunting. I would like to get something better than my current Rayovac 3AAA Xenon/LED cheapo.

Ideally, I think I would like a regulated LED lamp with a wide flood beam pattern. I would like light levels of ~40 lumen max white, ~12 limen white, and finally about 5 lumen red. I need bright light for blood tracking deer, medium white light for camp chores, and super low red light for just enough light to get walked in and setup on a tree in the morning.

As you can see, I will primarily want this for hunting, but also want it for camping and reading in bed at night.

I think I would like AA batteries with a lithium option if possible for cold weather and commonality to my GPS unit.

Regaurding runtime, I would like it to be regulated to maximize "high" brightness runtimes. I'd like to see >2 hours at max brightness, but, I could drop to medium for much of the time. I would like to be able to use the low white for reading for like 20 hours +, if possible. 

Any ideas?

Right now, I'm thinking about:
1) Princeton Tec EOS tactical
2) Princeton Tec Quad tactical
3) LRI Photon Fusion Headlamp
4) Nuwai Luxeon I Variable Headlamp


----------



## steveG (Dec 23, 2008)

Is the Zebralight out because of the lack of red? I have one and every time I use it I'm thankful I bought it. In truly dark situations the 3 lumen low is more than enough light to work by. Especially for close-quarters work.


----------



## nksmfamjp (Dec 23, 2008)

How is the beam up close? Is it a wide enough angle for daylighting? 80 deg wide enough for it not to just be a spot light?

I do wish the had a red filter!


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with steveG that a Zebralight H50 might be great for your purposes and is probably the best night time reading light made.

You really don't need the low level to be red for your purposes of hiking in. If you must have a low intensity red, the 1xAA Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme headlamp does what you want cheaper than the Zebralight (but is nowhere near as nice). The Rayovac has both red led and blue led (blue is supposed to be for blood tracking) in addition to a 1 Watt bright white that puts out 45 lumens. This headlamp is also cheaper than the Zebralight but nowhere near as durable or nice. But for $20, it is not too expensive to give it a try.


----------



## steveG (Dec 23, 2008)

nksmfamjp said:


> How is the beam up close? Is it a wide enough angle for daylighting? 80 deg wide enough for it not to just be a spot light?
> 
> I do wish the had a red filter!



What's daylighting?

80 degrees is plenty wide. But, the H50 AA version has a 120 degree beam. The Zebralights are anything _but_ spot lights.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 23, 2008)

nksmfamjp said:


> I am looking for a new headlamp for hunting. I would like to get something better than my current Rayovac 3AAA Xenon/LED cheapo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nksmfamjp (Dec 23, 2008)

Daylighting is just simply something I was saying to mean giving you a large area, when working at arms length which is all well lit. I'll look again at the H50.


----------



## steveG (Dec 23, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> Is this your current light? I pulled the Xenon, drilled out the reflector and plugged in a GS LED. It's a WHOLE lot brighter. I wonder how long the LED will last?:thinking: Anyone?????



I have that several of those which I've modified to use an LED in place of the Xenon bulb. It makes it an exponentially better light. My local Big Lots has them for $8 a piece with batteries... I now have one in every car just in case.

nksmfamjp, If that's the same Rayovac you currently have I _highly_ recommend modifying it to use an LED instead of the Xenon bulb. The beauty of that light is that you can modify (drill out to focus) the reflector to make good throw for long distance work and you can easily remove the reflector and have a Zebralight-like flood. It would give you a good idea of what the Zebralight is without the cost. The LED I used is under $6 shipped to your door from DealExtreme.com.

Take a look at this thread for info:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203782


----------



## JetskiMark (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to CPF.

You should check out the Coast Revolution Dual Color Headlamp.

I got three at my local Costco for about $17 each. I think that they are easily worth twice that amount.

They run on three AAAs though. I run Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables in mine.

You can run the 5 white or 1 red LED separately or simultaneously. You can infinitely adjust the output from really low to pretty bright.

I had bought one of the 1xAA Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme headlamps to try out. It was not as bright as the Coast or dimmable. You had to cycle through all the modes every time to turn it off. I returned it. The Coast has a separate switch for each color and the dimmer works on both.


----------



## Patsplace (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got the Zebra Light, the H50, and I've used it a bunch. Hunting trips, in the back yard, doing plumbing at home, mechanics, gun stuff and reading in both the hunting camp as well as in my bed at home (Don't have a reading lamp that equals the H50).

Buy one!! You will not regret it. I mean 2 1/2 days on low and 2 hrs. 20 min on high, slap in a new battery and keep on cutting. Really, really good light. 

On reasonably even ground, you can walk comfortably on low.

The glow in the dark mount is a good thing too. Makes it easy to find in the dark. The only down side is turning to talk to somebody when you're wearing the light and it's on high. It's just a wall of white light, no hot spot, just a wall.

The H50, the Fenix EO1 and the Deerelight CL1H have all been great, great products of CPF, and for that I'm truly appreciative. (In spite of having aquired a new addiction)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year

Pat Patrick
Powell River, BC.


----------



## electric sheep (Dec 24, 2008)

My Petzl Tikka XP comes as standard with a 40 lumen Lux LED and has a red filter option that flips across. Three brightness settings and turbo but i added a P4 Ubin Seoul LED and doubled the output. Runs on three AAA and is a superb light i have wild camped with for over a year. Modded it is very bright but on low setting with red filter is ideal for the tent.


----------



## nksmfamjp (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.light-reviews.com/energizer_hcp_4led_headlight/

What are your thoughts about this one? Cree, Red, White, Green, diffuser, regulation. . .15' drop. . .What more could you want?


----------



## JetskiMark (Dec 26, 2008)

That looks decent in the review.

I think I may have seen that at my local Walmart.

If you can pick one up locally, you should try it out. If it is weak or defective, you can always return it.


----------



## electrothump (Dec 26, 2008)

nksmfamjp said:


> I am looking for a new headlamp for hunting. I would like to get something better than my current Rayovac 3AAA Xenon/LED cheapo.
> 
> Ideally, I think I would like a regulated LED lamp with a wide flood beam pattern. I would like light levels of ~40 lumen max white, ~12 limen white, and finally about 5 lumen red. I need bright light for blood tracking deer, medium white light for camp chores, and super low red light for just enough light to get walked in and setup on a tree in the morning.
> 
> ...



I really like the little ROV 1AA Sportsman Xtreme. I get roughly two hours per battery on high (white). Until last night, I didn't have a use for the blue led. However, I noticed the blue led greatly enhances the ability to read text. I was amazed. But, the red or blue may be a little bright for reading for long periods. It is also inexpensive, 20 bucks or less. Car Quest had them for $14.

DN


----------



## nksmfamjp (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone try the Browning Phantom Headlamp? It looks like a good match depending on brightness of the white.


----------



## JetskiMark (Dec 27, 2008)

That looks like a re-branded ROV 1AA Sportsman Xtreme.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 27, 2008)

I am thinking about a 1XAA Zebra light but just wondering if all the issues I read about here on CPF have been cleared up? I am sure 4sevens would back up the light but that does not help me in the field.


----------



## shadow745 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sounds like the new Remington RMHL4AA-B is perfect for your needs. I found on at Lowe's for $40 and it has alot to offer for the $$$. One side has red, red with blue for tracking, flashing red (all LED)...... other side is high/low spotlight white LED (150 lumens max) and a diffuser that can be used with each side. Check it out. Here's a link to what I've found... Later!

http://www.chuckhawks.com/remington_headlight.htm


----------



## nksmfamjp (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea, between the Remington and Energizer Hard Use, I'm sure one of those is what I would want. It is kind of strange since neither brand is really a premier brand and neither is latest technology for sure. Any flashlight in the price range, out technologies either model!


----------



## nksmfamjp (Jan 2, 2009)

I found the perfect headlamp for me!
Remington 4AA Headlamp


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 3, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> I am thinking about a 1XAA Zebra light but just wondering if all the issues I read about here on CPF have been cleared up? I am sure 4sevens would back up the light but that does not help me in the field.



I didn't think the 1XAA Zebra (H50) really had many issues. Mine sure works fine. Did you mean the H30 with the clickie?

Geoff


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 3, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I didn't think the 1XAA Zebra (H50) really had many issues. Mine sure works fine. Did you mean the H30 with the clickie?
> 
> Geoff


 

No I mean the H50. Maybe I mixed up the reports of the two. Anyways I have a H50 on the way from 7777. Thinking it would be a good camp light for feeding the wood stove etc. I wonder how the low will look inside my heated shelter? With luck I will know soon.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it should work for you quite well. I use mine mostly for reading and clipped to my shirt or coat, or as a table light. It's also easy to devise homemade diffusers to tone it down.







Geoff


----------

